# Nullstellenberechnung mit Halbierungsverfahren/Bisektion



## gamer001 (8. März 2010)

Hallo alle,

ich soll eine Programm schrieben das die Nullstellen mit Hilfe des Bisektion-Verfahren von einem Polynome ermitteln soll.

In C++ entwickeln Nullstellenberechnung mit Halbierungsverfahren.

f(x)=1x^2+5x+6
Also die Koeffizienten habe ich in eine Array abgespeichert. ( 1,5,6 ).

Das Bisektion-Verfahren habe ich auch verstanden.
 a-b/2=c
Der Start&Ende Intervall soll -40/+40 sein.

Aber der zu Zusammenhang zwischen  Koeffizienten und a und b verstehen ich nicht.

Ich bekomme die Krise solangsam.


----------



## Vereth (8. März 2010)

Um eine Nullstelle berechnen zu können, muss sie zwischen deinem Startwert und dem Extremum deiner Parabel (dem Scheitelpunkt) sein. Das Extremum ist dort, wo die Tangente waagerecht, also die erste Ableitung 0 ist. Die erste Ableitung einer Parabel mit der Formel x²+p*x+q ist 2*x+p. Wir haben dann die Gleichung 2*x+p=0, und Umformen ergibt x=-p/2. Der Scheitelpunkt hat also die x-Koordinate -p/2, in deinem Fall also -5/2. Eine Parabel kann 2 Nullstellen haben, deswegen brauchst du zwei Startwerte, je einen für jede der Nullstellen. Du musst also eine Intervallschachtelung für den Bereich [-40;-2.5] und eine für den Bereich [-2.5;40] machen. Voraussetzung für das Gelingen ist, dass der y-wert deines Startwertes ein anderes Vorzeichen hat als der y-Wert des Scheitelpunktes.


----------

